# Apple TV app is now available on the Tivo Stream 4K



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Apple TV app is now available on all Android TV devices, too - 9to5Google


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What makes Apple TV App special for running on Android? Is it just for viewing Apple TV + content?


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

You can view iTunes movies on there


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

moyekj said:


> What makes Apple TV App special for running on Android? Is it just for viewing Apple TV + content?


yes and



Hamstring said:


> You can view iTunes movies on there


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Alex_7 said:


> yes and


OK thanks. Then it's a don't care for me.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Some of my older dvd's that came with an itunes digital copy can only be viewed in the apple tv app.


----------

